# new cedar door paint or stain??



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have to finish a new cedar garage door. I have never finished any new cedar and i am torn between latex paint or latex stain. My plan was to prime with gripper and top coat with a solid stain, any ideas.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

What kind of look does the homeowner want? I can't understand why a person would spend money on cedar and then cover it up with a film forming finish but that's because I am into wood, not finishes. If the homeowner wants a harder looking finish with a gloss, you will have to use paint. If the homeowner prefers a product not as prone to peeling or wants a more flat appearance, you can use a product like Cabots OVT solid stain. It holds up well without priming, double coated.

I personally would talk the homeowner into using a semi-trans tinted sealer. They can easily change color and product down the line. Once its painted, they own that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am with Ken, first and formost what do the owners want done to the door? I think that when you spend the extra money for a stain grade door it shhould be stained not covered with paint JMO.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Clear finish if it was up to me to lean the owners to.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I would not anything latex. Just does not seem to hold up to tannin bleed. Am sure that many here have more experiance with that than me.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

H.O. wants a solid colour. Does not care about seen level. Seems a shame to cover up that nice cedar but they want a solid colour (red)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

go with a good oil primer that blocks tanin bleed and then cover with the latex of your choice (IMHO)


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> o with a good oil primer that blocks tanin bleed and then cover with the latex of your choice (IMHO)


slow dry oil though, wait 3 days, two coats of paint. Or you could try a better latex primer like fresh start or peelbond with the Bleed Control mixed in. Not sure if that will work on new cedar though.


----------

